# she's biting me..only when im on the computer????



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

ok so i have a computer in my room and Cheeses cage is on the desk right next to the computer. So every time I get on the computer i let her out. She will come out and I'll play around with her a little bit then she will go off somewhere and come back and my hand will be on the mouse and she will bite me. She wont bite my other hand thats laying right next to it though but just my hand thats on the mouse. At first I thought she was just wanting me to play with her like she was telling me "hey im here"... But she never bites but she ALWAYS bites me when my hand is on the mouse. She doesn't do it hard but still I'll be consintrating on the computer and she will come up with out me knowing and bite me and scare the %&$#@$ out of me!! I don't know what to do. Then I thought I had the smell of food on my fingers then I would wash my hand before i let her out and she still did it. So please help!! She is driving me crazing!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: Um... Mouse pad shark? You're probably just going to have to lock her up if you want her to stop. She probably thinks you're playing, or something.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Maybe she took the whole "mouse" thing as an insult... haha.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

lol..maby


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Forensic said:


> :lol: Um... Mouse pad shark? You're probably just going to have to lock her up if you want her to stop. She probably thinks you're playing, or something.


 well i dont want to lock her up.... = (..... cuz then im on the computer and then she is just sitting there stairing at me wanting to get out.... = (


----------



## danetix (Jun 30, 2007)

You might want to consider getting one of these.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

lol... ok guys none of this is helping me... = (


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Put some of the Bitter Apple stuff on your hands...? Or vinager. The ratsys HATE vinager.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

well then she wont come near me...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

squeak at her whenever she bites it is how mama rats tell babies what is too hard and what isn't


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Stephanie - great idea!

I work with snippy, aggressive dogs (as a hobby when I'm not at the hospital) and that works well with them to. Well, not the aggressive ones as much as the mouthy ones...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Sparker it is what I do for all of my ratties that are teethy. I usually don't start squeaking until the bites hurt. Sometimes they are just trying to get your attention. My girl Celest just came to live with me last week and she had just left her litter so now she tries to put me in the cage. Well a rat cant hlad your hand with anything but her mouth so that is what she does. I have yet to have to squeak at her and she has never drawn blood.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

omg, she thinks you're her baby?! That is SO cute!


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

When you're on the computer for a long time your hand sweats on the mouse. Maybe she likes the salt.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Well im never on the computer for long....


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

any other suggestions?


----------

